# SAQA : VTU university asking verification payment for SAQA evaluation. Need Help!!



## sam2027 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I received a below note from SAQA.

Your application for SAQA evaluation is in the verification phase.

SAQA is unable to obtain a response due a verification payment that needs to be made to Visvesvaraya Technological University. To take the matter forward, kindly make the required payment as per the information below, and have the institution send the verification results, directly to us. SAQA will correspond with the institution should any further information be required.

A verification payment of Rs. 1000/- per certificate by form of Demand Draft in favour of the Finance Officer, VTU Belgaum, Karnataka. Kindly forward us a scanned copy of the Demand Draft payment.

<My concers>

Last year when my colleagues had applied, who were also from the same university didn't not have anything to pay. 

After I make the DD, whom or where do I submit it to (University is 1000 KM away lane and how will they contact the SAQA regarding my application. 

Has anyone has paid for verification, please let me know how to go about with this.

Looking forward for a response.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

sam2027 said:


> Last year when my colleagues had applied, who were also from the same university didn't not have anything to pay.
> 
> After I make the DD, whom or where do I submit it to (University is 1000 KM away lane and how will they contact the SAQA regarding my application.
> 
> ...



Its the responsibility of the applicant (yourself) to pay all of the fees associated with the application


----------



## sam2027 (Aug 28, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Its the responsibility of the applicant (yourself) to pay all of the fees associated with the application


Yes I understand its my responsibity to pay the fees associated. I want to know how to go about with the Vishveshwaraya technological university, Karnataka, India.

:focus: 

After I make the DD, whom or where do I submit it to (University is 1000 KM away ) and how will they contact the SAQA regarding my application. 

I have been calling the university no one is responding. 

If anyone has paid for verification for VTU, Belgaum,India. 

Please let me know how to go about with this.

:horn:


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You will need to make the payment to the Uni and forward a copy of the remittance advice to SAQA. Make sure that you follow up with SAQA, they have a habit of just sitting on these things!


----------



## sam2027 (Aug 28, 2016)

Finally got to speak to the University. They informed for just the verification results SAQA can email to [email protected].

If SAQA needs a hard copy of the verfication then, need to send the unvirsity
1. Covering letter from SAQA and mailing address mentioned in it.
2. Xerox copy of the degree.
3. DD of INR 1175 ( 1000 courier charges and 175 verfication cost) in favour o of Finance Officer, VTU Belgaum, Karnataka.
4. Mail all the above to Register evaluation exam section, VTU Machhe-18.


Posting this information for others who will find this information useful. :spy:


----------



## Jeevan2017 (May 30, 2017)

Hi Sam,
Thanks for the VTU procedure info. Did they send an email verification in your case or a Hardcopy post to SAQA.? 
My current Situation is the same. Am trying to contact VTU but am not getting clear information as to what has to be done. Please help.

Regards,
Jeevan


----------



## Jeevan2017 (May 30, 2017)

*VTU Verification response for SAQA*

-------------

Hi Sam,
Right now Am in the same situation. Please help/guide me, Did VTU send an Email Verification to SAQA? 
My application is on hold since 2 months. Pl reply ASAP eagerly awaitg ur response.


----------

